# Zelda rose



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Just a wee photo of one of our chicks,sleeping on my lap,she's a wee amber Sussex I think,very cute,and so chilled when held,other wise loves to run around the cage like a crazy chick hehe ,just some photos for you to coo over


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

So precious!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very sweet! She'll turn into a very nice pet for you with you spending time with her like this.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Agree 7chicks! If you hold it alot and talk with it, it will be friendly and your best friend!
Very cute!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Three of them love cuddles,but one likes to peck and struggle,it's taller and flaps around a lot,and does a strange wife open mouth gesture ,wonder what this means,is it typical of Roos I wonder?? But I still make sure they get equal cuddles even if its to mushy for the possible roo,haha,here's another wee one before we all go to sleep in Scotland


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My baby chicks and even my 7 week olds do that open mouth thing. I think it's stretching of yawning.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Lets hope  she's got some character that's for sure,the leader of the flock,and the culprit of all mischief hehe,still so petite and fluffy looking,feathers are coming in fast though,so cute to see,there like gawky teens hehe


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

So cute!!! Loving our new additions,something has to be said about having chicks/chickens part of your life,there cute! And who wouldn't want fresh eggs


----------

